# Anyone use a fitness tracker



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

Like the old body bugs, I used to have one and loved it. I need to find something else similar to help me stay motivated. Anyone?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

DW uses a fitbit, through a smartphone.

She seems to like the stats she gets.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I do! I have a Fitbit Flex. I've had it since about early October and I LOVE it. It really helps me stay motivated to move! I'm down about 11 lbs since starting to exercise every day, and stopping my over eating.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I use one, too the one that clips on your pants,jacket, pocket, whatever.

My goal wasn't for weightloss, (though I could stand to lose a couple) but to see how many miles I walked each day. I had a general idea, but I also wanted to know about all of the wandering 'back and forth' inside the house, chicken yard, driveway, to the store, ontop of the dog walking, walking with daughter, etc.. 
Also, I wanted to see how it worked on the elliptical I drag in each winter, when walking is impeded by icy trails, or deep snow, (and I still walk, but more for time than distance)
Because I'm not computer smart, I had a bit of a hard time using it at first.
Guess it took over a week for me to figure it out. I know there are instructions, but if I cant figure something like this out within a half hour, I get mad and lose interest.
Also, the metal contact that presses against the battery -sometimes, at first, would become dislodged. It took couple of days to figure that out too.

Now that I figured it out, I like it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

I use an app that uses the GPS in my phone. I have the free version to map when I was mowing the years or the seven miles a day I hiked at work... It's based on distance or time, and activity. It can figure out my yard mowing. 

MapMyWalk


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the app called Nexercise. It is wonderful, can "compete" with other friends that use it to see who can exercise more and you get M Points which you can use to get real life rewards from ear buds to gift cards. You can also download more M Points apps to get even more points


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a fitbit, tracks steps and is tied into my work insurance share costs.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I also have a fitbit one. Have had it for 2 years and love it. I am currently in the process of upgrading to the ChargeHR.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a pocket-kept Fitbit. It was great. Until it fell out of my pocket, never to be found again.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We have activtrax with the Y.

big rockpile


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the fitbit flex and love it.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fitbit and I use Polar Heart Rate monitor on cardio days to make sure I am in "zone" that I need to be.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I found a free app for my phone. There are lots of them out there. And it's really helped me.


----------

